# 2014 Coding CheatSheet



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

Hi,

Acht die liebe, I have successfully coded several items on my car -- again, thanks in great part to Shawn Sheridan and the most informative posts on this site!

In the spirit of sharing information, I have attached a cheat sheet; this cheat sheet, while somewhat repetitious with others that have been posted does have a few new items:

First, I have set it up so that coding for each function is together, separated by broken lines and functions are in alternating gray & white rows 
 Those items in *bold red *are already coded in the car
Video in Motion is a little different on two counts. First, the function is now called VIDEO_BRAKE (rather than the German VIDEO_BREMSE) and you do need to disable a second function (VIDEO_FRONT_LOCKED)
As Shawn has advised me, the NOAA Weatherband radio doesn't work
I chose only to roll-up windows & close sun roof with fob & comfort access so there are two other functions in PfExterbakMirrorMaster that I left alone

I have tested all of the functions and they work well with the possible exception of ASS, which sometimes is not disabled at start-up

Have a couple of questions that I'd appreciate some help with:

Has anyone figured out how to get NOAA Weatherband radio working?
Is there away to export a CAFD file's FDL? I'm asking because I'd like to print it out and write on it to aide me in translating & understanding things better?

Again, hope that is useful and sure could you some advice on the above


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks for sharing Al.

Just to clarify, the Weatherband is not working on any NBT Head Unit period, not just 2014. Granted NBT was introduced in U.S. F30's in MY 2014, other Fxx chassis received NBT in MY 2013,

As for VIDEO_FRONT_LOCKED, I have never had to code this before, presumably because it was already nicht_aktiv by default. Was yours set to aktiv?

To export and print a CAFD's FDL's with current settings, just open the corresponding CAFD's .NCD File in the FDL Editor, and then use File => Save As FWL, which will save it as a decrypted text file as such:

View attachment CAFD_00000DED_001_019_009.pdf


Do not use Notepad though to read it, as it wont have any Line Breaks. Use Notepad+ or WordPad.


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Thanks for sharing Al.
> 
> Just to clarify, the Weatherband is not working on any NBT Head Unit period, not just 2014. Granted NBT was introduced in U.S. F30's in MY 2014, other Fxx chassis received NBT in MY 2013,
> 
> ...


Shawn,

Indeed, at first, using previous cheat sheets, I coded only VIDEO_HANDBRAKE (again, now using English in FDL) to nicht_aktiv; when I tested it with a DVD, I still did not have video in motion -- that's when I discovered the VIDEO_FRONT_LOCKED which was coded aktiv; recoding that to inactive (nicht_aktiv) did the trick -- I put a DVD in the slot and rove around the block with it working fine.

Thanks for the counsel being able to print out


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ok. Thanks for confirming it.


----------



## Mbrown328dx (Mar 22, 2014)

Thanks rsnic for the cheat sheet. Will be putting it to good use.


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

Mbrown328dx said:


> Thanks rsnic for the cheat sheet. Will be putting it to good use.


GREAT!:thumbup:


----------

